# cervical mucous after tubes tied?



## thixle

Question for a friend--
She had her tubes tied when her son was born via c/s (4 months and 1 week ago) and has had 3 periods since. She just called me and said she has egg white cervical mucous and is freaking out that she could be ovulating/fertile.
How possible is that? Or should she have ew mucous even with her tubes tied? Anyone know?


----------



## Juvysen

:


----------



## sadean

My understanidng of anatomy is that you still ovulate when your tubes are tied. The only way to stop that would be to remove the ovaries. She will ovulate, but the egg will not get through the fallopian tubes and down into the uterus because the path is cut off.

So, now she can enjoy the benefits of the CM, without the risks of pregnancy


----------



## LaLaLaLa

I have my tubes tied, and still get all variety of mucous, plus regular periods. The eggs aren't going anywhere except straight into a dead end, but the hormones are still crankin' as usual.


----------



## texaspeach

what sadean said.

your ovaries still work and your hormones are still the same, the path for the sperm to meet the egg is just cut off.

on a similar note, my SIL had a tubal ligation and was shocked, and I do mean shocked, when she had her period. she thought that having her tubes tied meant she wouldn't ever have a period again. She confused it with a hysterectomy.


----------



## thixle

Awesome, thank you everyone!
She is extremely relieved


----------

